# How many processors do I have?



## Majinalchemy (May 27, 2007)

DxDiag says that I have a "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6300 @ 1.86GHz (2 CPUs)"

I want to know what this means, do I have two processors? Each at 1.86?

What's going on in there?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

You have one processor with two cores. Nothing fishy. Just technology.


----------



## Majinalchemy (May 27, 2007)

So in my whole system adding all cores & everything together I have 1.86GHz?


----------



## Lotus4669 (Jan 6, 2006)

Think of it as two processors combined into one chip. You have 2 Cores running at 1.86GHz each.


----------



## Majinalchemy (May 27, 2007)

So in all I have 3.72GHz total?


----------



## bdg146psu (Jun 7, 2007)

No, you have 2 cores running at 1.86 each. They each work on a separate instruction simultaneously. 2 cores at 1.86 GHz doesn't equal 1 core at 3.72 GHz. You can't add clock speeds


----------



## gamerbyron (Apr 9, 2007)

Try this one

www.srtest.com

pick any game and it'll tell you.


----------

